# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  بحث شامل عن الاعاقة غير المرئية (الصم وضعاف السمع) ..

## فرح

صبااااحكم / مساااائكم 
بالووووود والرياااااحيييييين
ونووور الايماااان ومحبة الرحمن ..

مقدمة :

عملية السمع البشري من أعقد النظم الميكانيكية والعصبية ويمكن لهذا النظام أن يصيبه العطب نتيجة الحوادث أو المرض أو العلاج الطبي أو بسبب الوراثة ويمكن أن نعرف الأشخاص الصم بأنهم أولئك الذين لايقدرون ( حتي باستخدام الأجهزة المساعدة على سماع حديث الانسان العادي ومن ثم لايستطيعون فهمه) 0



موقف المجتمع تجاه ضعاف السمع :

يعتقد المجتمع أن ضعف السمع والصمم لا اختلاف فيهما من شخص لآخر ، وأنه من الممكن للخبرات الشخصية في التعامل مع شخص اصم أن يطبق على غيره من ضعاف السمع0

وهناك بعض التصورات الخاطئة الناشئة عن نقص المعلومات ومنها :-

1-أن جميع الأشخاص الصم تنقصهم القدرة على الحديث في حين يتمتع كثير منهم فعلاً بالقدرة على الحديث فضلاً عن اكتمال مقومات الجهاز الصوتي 0

2-جميع ضعاف السمع يستطيعون قراءة حركات الشفاه - في حين أن قارىء الشفاه المتمرس لا يستطيع أن يفهم سوي 30 - 40% من الأصوات المنطوقة 0

3-تعالج الأدوات المساعدة للسمع عملية ضعف السمع تماماً في حين تعمل الأدوات المساعدة على مجرد تكبير الصوت ولكن لاترفع من مستوي السمع نفسه0

4-للصم حياة معيشية مختلفة تماماً عن الأسوياء ، وواقع الأمر ان معظم الصم لا فرق بينهم وبين أي شخص آخر من حيث العمل والترويح والأسرة 0

5-لايستطيع الصم تقدير الموسيقي لأنهم لايستطيعون سماعها - وواقع الأمر ان الصم شاركوا وساهموا في أداء الفنون [ مثل بتهوفن العبقري الأصم ] 0



الاهتمامات السياسية والقانونية :

مازال هناك جدل كبير حول طرق تعليم الصم وضعاف السمع وما ينبغي أن يتعلموه وقد أدي صدور قانون تعليم الأطفال المعوقين إلي اشتعال الجدل حول تعليم الصم وينبغي أن تكون المعلومات حول مختلف النظم التعليمية وحقوق الوالدين وتأثير مختلف أنواع الخبرات الاجتماعية والتربوية في متناول ضعاف السمع وعائلاتهم 0

وتضطلع المكتبة بمسئولية توفير المعلومات المتعلقة بجميع جوانب هذا الجدل أو حول التعليم وإعادة التأهيل والخدمات ، ومن المهم اشتراك كل من الأفراد والجماعات المنظمة الخاصة بمجتمع الصم وضعاف السمع في عمليات تجميع المعلومات وبثها 0

ويمكن للمكتبات التي تبني مجموعات خاصة للصم أن تجد في الببليوجرافيات المعدة لذلك دليلاً مفيداَ 0

وقد أنشىء المركز الوطني للقانون والصم عام 1975 بجامعة جورج واشنطن ويعتبر هذا المركز مصدراً للمعلومات عن الحقوق القانونية والمشاكل التي تواجه ضعاف السمع 0

مجتمع ضعاف السمع باعتباره مفتقراً للمعلومات :

تعتبر الأسرة في اطار المعوقين سمعياً هي أكثر التشكيلات الاجتماعية افتقاراً للمعلومات الحيوية المتعلقة بالحقوق والخدمات والفرص 0

وسوف تجد المكتبات أن الدخول في مجتمع الصم لخدمة حاجته إلي المعلومات أمر صعب فنظم المعلومات متوافرة فعلاً في ذلك المجتمع وتحتاج المكتبة التي ترغب في المشاركة والاندماج إلي الاستعانة بأعضاء من هذا المجتمع كمستشارين 0



اللغة الانجليزية وضعاف السمع :

ان الدراسات أثبتت أن التحصيل التعليمي للصم والذي تم اختباره أقل بكثير جداً من تحصيل غير الأصم على الرغم من أن الأصم المتوسط البالغ لايقل عن غير الأصم سوى درجة واحده وكذلك الحال أيضاً نجد أن الصم يشغلون وظائف دون مستوي ذكائهم ومهاراتهم وتعليمهم بشكل ملحوظ 0

وسوف يجد أمناء المكتبات أنفسهم في حاجة للالتقاء والعمل مع مجموعات التعليم الأساسي للكبار وجماعات محو الأمية وهناك نشره خاصة بها بعض أدوات الاختيار التي تساعد على انتقاء المواد للأطفال ضعاف السمع 0



مشكلة الاتصال والنظم :

من الضروري أن يعيش ضعيف السمع في عالم مبصر وعادة ما يكون أثر المكتبة على مثل هذا الفرد بصرية في الأساس 00 فيجب القاء نظره على العرض البصري ونظم الاشارات ومدي جاذبيتها وسهولة رؤيتها ومفهومها بالاضافة إلى الملصقات والاشارات وتستخدم المكتبات البرامج السمعية والبصرية التي تستخدم الأفلام الصامته والأفلام بدون سرد القصه والأفلام المزودة بشرح للصم 0

ويمكن للمكتبات التي تتجه نحو برامج التلفزيون الخاصة بها ونظم تليفزيون الكيبل أو استعارة أفلام الفيديو أن تبحث فكرة الحصول على برامج مشروحه 0



مصادر المعلومات عن الصم وضعاف السمع :

هناك أنواع كثيرة من مصادر المعلومات حول ضعاف السمع كما أن هناك عددا كبيرا من المؤسسات في معظم المجتمعات والتي تقدم استشارات تشخيصية وتربوية ويمكن للمكتبات العامه أن تكون مصدراً للمعلومات عن الصمم وضعف السمع ويمكن اتخاذ المجموعات التي تعدها مكتبة بروكلن العامة بعنوان [ نصائح عملية لآباء الأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ] كنموذج يحتذي به لدي كثير من المؤسسات وجاء ذكر حوالي (15) مؤسسة وكذلك جاء ذكر أربع مراجع أساسية لتساعد أولئك الأشخاص الذين ليس لهم دراية بمشكلة الصمم وضعف السمع ، وهناك مقالات منشورة في بعض المجلات عن احتياجات ضعاف السمع للمعلومات ما يجد فيه أمناء المكتبات بداية جيدة لأي معالجة لقضايا ضعاف السمع0





برمجة المكتبة لضعاف السمع :

تقدم الوسائل المرئية أنشطة متنوعة لبرمجة المكتبة لضعاف السمع مثل تشغيل أجهزة الوسائل المرئية المبسطة ، أجهزة مشاهدة الأفلام والتصوير الفوتوغرافي ، واستخدام برامج رواية القصص بالصور أو بتحويل الكتب إلي اشارات بواسطة مترجم أثناء قراءتها ، الصور المرئية بشكل يجمع بين كل من اللغة والصور والاشارات ، واستخدام الكتب الكوميدية المصورة في مركز الوسائل التعليمية 0

ومن ثم يمكن لمقتنيات المكتبة من المواد عن الصمم وما يحظي باهتمام مجتمع الصم أن يكون لها أثرها على موقف ضعاف السمع من تعلم اللغة بالاضافة إلي ذلك فقد أنتجت العديد من المكتبات العامه ببليوجرافيات بالمواد التي لها علاقة بالصمم 0



احتياجات مجتمع ضعاف السمع من الخدمات المكتبية :

- تنمية حساسية المكتبيين ومهاراتهم الاتصالية فيما يتعلق بالمستفدين من ضعاف السمع 0

- تنمية المجموعات المكتبية بما في ذلك دوريات الاهتمامات الخاصة والموجزات الارشادية والمعلومات عن الاعاقة السمعية والمعلومات النفسية الاجتماعية لجميع فئات العمر حول مختلف جوانب الاعاقة السمعية ومعلومات المسارات الوظيفية ومعلومات المستهلكين حول المنتجات الخاصة بضعاف السمع 0

- المعلومات المرجعية والمعلومات حول المؤسسات التي يمكن الحصول منها على المقتنيات 0

- الأشكال الخاصة من الأوعية كالأفلام المصحوبة بشروح والأفلام غير الناطقة وأشرطة الفيديو المصحوبة بشروح ونصوص التسجيلات الصوتية والمواد ذات الأسلوب المبسط والاهتمامات العريضة في نفس الوقت وكتب الأطفال ومجموعات وسائل تعليم اللغة وأجهزة فك الشفره وكراسات الرسم 0

- تطويـر المرافق والأجهـزة بما في ذلـك الهاتف الخاص بالصم ونظم الانذار المرئية ( للحرائق وغيرها ) 0

- توفير الأفلام المشروحه لصالح المكتبات العامه ومترجمي البرامج وساعات القصة المعتمدة على الاشارات والرؤية الصوتية وامكان تسجيل المذكرات 0

- العلاقات العامة مثل الاتصال الرسمي بالمنظمات الكبري في مجتمع الصم 0

- اعداد الببليوجرافيات والنشرات والكتيبات التي تتناول المواد والخدمات التي تقدم لمجتمع ضعاف السمع 0

- البرامج الارشادية الخاصة بالمكتبة والاعلان عن الخدمات الجديدة عن طريق المطبوعات المحلية ذات الاهتمامات الخاصة 0



الخطة النموذجية للخدمات المكتبية التي يمكن تطويعها لتلبية احتياجات المجتمع المحلي :

وتتضمن العناصر الرئيسية للخطة النموذجية :

- دراسة وصفية تحليلية للمجتمع وتقدير احتياجاته 0

- تركيب جهاز تليفون خاص بالصم من أجل زيادة الاستفادة من الخدمة المرجعية وتطوير برامج المكتبة وتنمية مجموعات المكتبة ودعم مواردها البشرية والتدريب على الاتصال والخطة تتكون من مرحلتين أولاً : ايصال الخدمات القائمة بأقل تكلفة أو مجاناً0

ثانياً : وضع برامج مناسبة بتكلفة معتدلة أو منخفضة 0



المرحلة الأولي / ايصال الخدمات القائمة وهي تشمل على :

أ‌- استغلال المواد :

- شاشة للأفلام غير الناطقة 0

- اعداد ببليوجرافيات للمطبوعات ذات الأسلوب المبسط والاهتمامات القرائية العريضة 0

- اعداد قوائم مطالعة بالقصص التي تتناول الصم أو الفئات الأخري من المعوقين 0

- تنمية وتحديث مجموعة النشرات في كافة المجالات الخاصة بالصم 0

- وللحصــول على المــواد الخاصــة بالصم يمكن الاتصال بموردي المنتجــات ( التليفون الخاص بالصم - المنبهات - أجراس الباب التي لها اشارات ضوئية ) 0

- الاتصال بالجمعيات الوطنية لبحوث الصم ومؤسسات بحوث الصم وغير ذلك من المنظمات الخاصة وكذلك الاتصال بالأجهزة الحكومية أو على مستوي الولايات المحلية 0



ب‌- مشروعات المعلومات :

اعداد أدلة للمنطقة الجغرافية التي تعيش فيها وتتناول :

- أجهزة الخدمات الاجتماعية التي تخدم الصم - المترجمون للصم - البرامج التربوية المتوافرة حول أوجه الصمم والاتصالات مثل ( قراءة الشفاه أو لغة الاشارة ) 0

- المدارس أو الفصول الدراسية الخاصة بالأطفال الصم 0

- العيادات والأجهزة الصحية وغيرها من المؤسسات التى تعالج الصم 0

- التعريف بامكانات المكتبة في اجراء البحوث وتقديم الخدمة المرجعية 0



ج- البرامج التي يتم وضعها محلياً :

-تنظيم ساعة قصة للأطفال الصم والتعبير عنها بالاشارات بين الحين والآخر إن أمكن 0

-توفير برامج بالمكتبة تعتمد على لغة الاشارات 0

-مراجعة معايير اختيار المواد السمعية والبصرية ومدي الافادة منها من قبل مجتمع الصم 0

-شراء مجموعة من الأفلام وبرامج الفيديو غير الناطقة ( مصحوبة بشرح إن أمكن ) 0

-توزيع النشرات للاعلان في الفيديو أو التلفزيون عن بث المواد المشروحة لمجتمع الصم 0





د-العلاقات المجتمعية :

-الاحتفال بأسبوع الصم أو أسبوع العمل من أجل الصم واقامة معارض كتب عن الصمم0

-عرض المواد التي تنتجها شركات الهاتف أو غيرها من الاتصالات أو محلات المعنيات السمعية 0

-تنفيذ بعض البرامج كبرنامج تقويم السمع بالاشتراك مع المرافق الصحية المحلية0

-تشكل لجنة استشارية من قادة مجتمع الصم والعاملون بالمكتبة والمتخصصون في السمعيات الذين يعملون مع الصم 0

-الاعلان عن توافر قائمة اجتماعات للاستخدام الجماعي فهذه خدمة ترحيبية لايدري بها معظم الصم 0

-تنفيذ برامج مشتركة مع أجهزة المجتمع الأخري كالشرطة والأطفاء والصحة مع التركيز على تلبية الاحتياجات الخاصة بالمعاقين 0

-زيادة تجمعات الصم في الأندية ودور العبادة واطلب المشاركة في اجتماعاتهم واعرض استعدادك لأن تكون متحدثا في لقاء قادم لشرح ما تقدمه المكتبة من خدمات 0

- رعاية يوم عطلة خاص لمشتريات الأطفال الصم والتمس المساعدة التطوعية من المدرسين وأولياء الأمور وبعض أعضاء مجمتع الصم البالغين أو الراشدين 0



المرحلة الثانية : تطوير البرامج ذات الصلة بالصم :-

وتشمل هذه المرحلة عدة عناصر :-

1- الدعم المادي :

-وتقوم بذلك أندية الخدمات بالولايات بدعم المشاريع التي لها علاقة بالصمم 0

-عمل الصم بالوظائف العادية بالمكتبة 0

-الاعتماد على المتطوعين في تقديم البرامج الخاصة 0



2- تنمية مهارات العاملين :

-تنظيم برامج دراسية محلية لتعلم الاشارات وقراءة الشفاه 0

-تسجيل العاملين بالمكتبة في الفصول المحلية الخاصة بتعليم الكبار استخدام لغة الاشارات أو قراءة الشفاه 0



3- المواد والأجهزة :

-النظر في تركيب أجهزة الهاتف الخاصة بالصم أو غيرها من الأجهزة المماثلة لضمان الاتصال المباشر وبعض هذه الأجهزة يحتوي على طابعة والأخرى على وسائل عرض رقمية0

-مراجعة الاخصائي الببليوجرافي للدوريات التى تحمل في طياتها أخباراً مهمة لمجتمع الصم0

-تحديث مجموعات الكتب المتصلة بالصمم 0

-الاهتمام بشراء المواد المتصلة بتعليم لغة الاشارة أو قراءة الشفاه المطبوع منها وغير المطبوع 0

-تطوير حزم الوسائل التعليمية لتناسب الأطفال الصم ( الألعاب والألغاز 000الخ)0

-تأمين كتب الأطفال المعتمدة على الاشارات والتى يألفها كل من الأطفال الصم وغير الصم 0











4- البرامج العامة :

-اعداد برنامج للندوات والمحاضرات والأفلام حول قضايا الصم والتي تحظي باهتمام كل من الصم وغير الصم 0

-تنظيم دورات في لغة الاشارة للأطفال المتمتعين بحاسة السمع 0

-ايجاد برنامج للآفلام المشروحة 0





اعتبارات مهمة للبرنامج :

- تحديد ما إذا كانت لغة الاشارة ينبغي أو لا ينبغي أن تكون جزءاً من برنامج الاعداد المهني للعاملين بالمكتبة 0

- تحديد إذا ما تقرر عند استخدام لغة الاشارة بأي شكل يتم تعليم الطلبة فهل يتم في شكل See أم بلغة الاشارة الأمريكية 0

- الفيديو من الوسائل المناسبة بوجه خاص لمجتمع الصم فهناك كثير من البرامج المسجلة والمزودة بشروح والتي تبثها عادة محطات الاذاعة العامة0

- هناك ايضاً بعض البرمجيات المتاحة بلغة الاشارة التي يمكن شراؤها 0



خاتمة :

لم يكن مجتمع الصم بوجه خاص على دراية بما يمكن أن تقدمه المكتبات العامة لهم فعند الدعوة لخدمات مكتبتك كن على ثقة وأعلن عن كل ما تقدمه مكتبتك من خدمات كإعارة اللوحات الفنية المطبوعة والأدوات والوسائل السمعية والبصرية 0000 الخ 0


منقول للفائدة....

----------


## عاشقه الحب

بحث مفيد جدا 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## قطرة عطاء

معلومات في غاية الروعة والفائدة أخت " فرح " اعتقد اننا اليوم نطلق لفظ " مركز مصادر التعلم " على المكتبة التي تحتوي الإجهزة والمعدات التعليمية بالاضافة إلى الكتب طبعا غير ان كثير من الناس طلبا للمعاش أو تكاسل منهم أو عدم قربهم من تلك الخدمات أو لجهلهم بخدمات مركز مصادر التعلم ( المكتبات العامة والخاصة ) فإنهم لا يقومون بزيارات دورية منتظمة لها للاستفاذة مما فيها من مصادر معرفية متنوعة كما ان وسائل الخطاب الجماهيري كالتفاز مثلا لا تعتني بذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بشكل عام في برامجها والحديث عن مشاكل هذه الفئة من الناس ذو شجون ليس محله هاهنا 
طاب لي طرحكم وبانتظار قصتكم ودمتم بخير

----------

